# [SOLVED] Linksys WRT54GL Router not responding



## acts12 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a WRT54GL Linksys router that is not responding after being reset. The lights still seem to work, but the default IP 192.168.1.1 does not bring up the Freifunk webpage. 

Is there any way of resurrecting it? I run Mandriva 2008 software.

This ia a community-based project and your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Linksys WRT54GL Router not responding*

why was there a reset? maybe related


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Linksys WRT54GL Router not responding*

If you did a reset - as opposed to a restart - you'll need to configure the router again with username / password / etc.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linksys WRT54GL Router not responding*

What is the make/model of the modem that the router is connected to?


----------



## acts12 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Linksys WRT54GL Router not responding*

1.) The router was reset as it was not responding. 
2.) How do I reset the username, etc.. if I can't login?
3.) I am busy setting up a long range ADSL network and the router is currently not linked to any modem.

I am not an expert in this area, but I am going through a very steep learning curve at present! Therefore, please excuse me if some replies seem 'dom'!


----------



## acts12 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Linksys WRT54GL Router not responding*

Thanks guys for your help. I've solved the problem by using tftp to reload ww-wrt, and then the Freifunk software. Works like a dream (and saved me +R650?)!


----------

